

Facebook Posts Quarterly Loss - Sambdala
http://marketday.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/07/26/12973539-facebook-posts-loss-in-first-quarterly-earnings-report?lite

======
Sambdala
However, the loss is due to one time payments to insiders.

~~~
reirob
I am kind of hesitant if this kind of loss is even worse than loss due to a
hard time in business, because it says much about the kind of investors.

